# First time in Aruba - any gambling advice?



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 8, 2009)

Novice by all means, but I wanted to show my wife a good time that included a little gambling. Any tips for having a little fun? Which casino is the best for novice gamblers. I'll be staying at the Marriott Surf Club if that matters.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 8, 2009)

From another novice- avail yourself of the many travel brochures that offer free spins on a slot or match play (where if you give them $25 they give you another 25 in chips and you have $50 to play with and if you put away $25 to cash in later you are playing on their money for free) and come ons like that. I did very well at the Allegro which may now be called Occidental or something else. Beware of the free drinks- don't want to get snockered.


----------



## TomR (Jan 8, 2009)

Joe:  The Marriott Hotel, which is in the same complex as the Surf Club, has a very nice casino. You won't have to go very far to lose your money.    Hope you and your wife have a great vacation.
Tom


----------



## JMSH (Jan 9, 2009)

Hold on 17 and above hit on anything under 17.


----------



## LDT (Jan 9, 2009)

If I were you I would try the casino at the Holiday Inn.  The people that play there seam to have more fun than at any of the other casinos and I have played at them all.  There are more people playing there that are on the island for extended periods of time than the other casinos.  That should say something.  

Don't expect the dealers to be big talkers.  Unlike Vegas, most dealers there keep to themselves.  There are a few that will carry a conversation with you but for the most part they just do their job.

If you order beer, you will get Balashi unless you are gambling larger amounts of money. 

By the way, when you going down?  We'll be at the SC in two weeks.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 9, 2009)

Personally, I like either The Alhambra (dealers and pit bosses very friendly) or The Radisson.  I play 3 card poker and The Holiday Inn only has one table.  I didn't see ANY Let It Ride when I stopped in there.  The Alhambra has 2 3 card poker tables, 2 LIR and 2 Carib Stud as well as a myriad of BJ and slot machines.  The Rad has an active poker room and a bunch of tables.   Haven't been to the Marriott in a while but will probably try it this next trip.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 9, 2009)

we have been 7 times and are now 3 weekers.......the Holiday is the place to me on the highrise end.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 10, 2009)

Stay away from Yoran Vandersloot.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 11, 2009)

What is, or who is, Yoran Vandersloot????


----------



## jyork9 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you gamble at the Marriott Casino which is on the property, you can earn "comps" for  your extras ! !


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 11, 2009)

My recommendation when you are making "almost" even money bets, is that you start with 2 units; if you lose, keep betting 2 units; when you win, regress to one unit; then win or lose, go back to 2 units and start the whole procees over. 

I'll be the first to admit that I don't understand the math.  What I do understand is that it has worked pretty well for me.  

My thought process goes something like this.  If I am betting the same unit every time and I win one and the house wins one, we are even.  If I regress one unit after winning and the house and I each win one, I am still one unit ahead.

Don't over analyze it, just do it!  

George


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 11, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> What is, or who is, Yoran Vandersloot????




Yoran Vandersloot is the young man last seen with Natalie Holloway. The last time he spoke out he said that he sold her into slavery but did not kill her.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 12, 2009)

Bad mention at best - I get tired for hearing it everytime I say I'm going back to my home away from home in Aruba.


----------



## LDT (Jan 12, 2009)

jyork9 said:


> If you gamble at the Marriott Casino which is on the property, you can earn "comps" for  your extras ! !



This is true but don't expect a lot if you are a table player.  For what I gambled there last year I would have gotten my whole stay comped in Vegas but didn't get anything there.  They just don't track table games the way they should.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 12, 2009)

Generally novice gamblers play slots which are not a great bet but easy and fun. Also a low amount roulette table can be fun and really a no brainer which is what I play when I am drinking. I leave cards and craps to the big guys, although they do offer the best possible return you really have to be on top of it, too much like work for me. A few years ago I won 1st prize in a slots tounament, a few hundred bucks and my picture in the paper the next day. I was way overserved so it proves the old saying "sometimes the stupidist farmers grow the biggest potatos". Have fun, put aside an amount your are comfortable leaving at the casino, hopefully you will get lucky.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 12, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Bad mention at best - I get tired for hearing it everytime I say I'm going back to my home away from home in Aruba.



Sorry to upset you. I love Aruba too.


----------

